# Americans Still Fearful of Using Uber and Lyft



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

https://www.thedrive.com/news/35018...rful-of-using-uber-and-lyft-now-maybe-forever
When last we checked in on the ride-sharing biz's post-virus prognosis, the outlook for Uber stockholders wasn't pretty. In May, surveys found that more than half of Americans were anxious about returning to the back seat of a ride share, and that nearly a quarter planned to swear off ridership entirely. Two months later, things don't look much better, as another pair of surveys have found that a significant proportion of Americans may still never hire a ride share again.

CarGurus, one of the original surveyors cited in our May story, ran a followup survey in June that asked 779 Americans for their plans regarding transportation during and after the ongoing COVID-19 crisis. It found that 29.7 percent of Americans plan to reduce their usage of ride shares, up from 28 percent in April, and that while a small number have backed down on their pledge to cease hiring Ubers entirely, the change is minimal, down to 9.6 percent from April's 10 percent. Of this group of respondents, 58 percent plan to substitute personal vehicle use for ride-sharing, signaling a possible worsening of the U.S.'s traffic problems.

A similar survey by ADT found that the majority of Americans are concerned about the cleanliness of ride shares, with 57.6 percent of the 1,005 surveyed reported moderate to extreme worries about whether ride shares are sanitary. Only 6.1 percent reported apathy toward the matter, though they represent a small minority of Americans, most of whom ADT found to be less than friendly toward riding Lyft or Uber even after health orders lift.

Just 25.1 percent of ADT's respondents said they were moderately to extremely likely to use ride shares in the future, whereas 59.3 percent plan to heavily reduce their ridership. Precisely 15.6 percent swore to never hail a ride share again, and no matter how Uber's board members want to frame it, losing close to one-sixth of their customer base in a matter of months is an ugly change of fortune. Perhaps ride-sharing services could tempt some lost customers back by appealing to the 70.6 percent that will only consider riding again if vehicles are sanitized between passengers... Though it sounds like those people might want to look into something called a taxi instead.

Tl;Dr

75% of a small sample of pax still think rideshare vehicles are unsanitary.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

MHR said:


> https://www.thedrive.com/news/35018...rful-of-using-uber-and-lyft-now-maybe-forever
> When last we checked in on the ride-sharing biz's post-virus prognosis, the outlook for Uber stockholders wasn't pretty. In May, surveys found that more than half of Americans were anxious about returning to the back seat of a ride share, and that nearly a quarter planned to swear off ridership entirely. Two months later, things don't look much better, as another pair of surveys have found that a significant proportion of Americans may still never hire a ride share again.
> 
> CarGurus, one of the original surveyors cited in our May story, ran a followup survey in June that asked 779 Americans for their plans regarding transportation during and after the ongoing COVID-19 crisis. It found that 29.7 percent of Americans plan to reduce their usage of ride shares, up from 28 percent in April, and that while a small number have backed down on their pledge to cease hiring Ubers entirely, the change is minimal, down to 9.6 percent from April's 10 percent. Of this group of respondents, 58 percent plan to substitute personal vehicle use for ride-sharing, signaling a possible worsening of the U.S.'s traffic problems.
> ...


I think this sample can be applied to any form of public transportation, not just ride share... JMO


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I think this sample can be applied to any form of public transportation, not just ride share... JMO


Same.

I found it funny the article made this statement, "Though it sounds like those people might want to look into something called a taxi instead."


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

and they should fear it, you don't know what and where the previous pax touched.


----------



## myNAMEismyNAME (Jul 20, 2020)

xl same as it ever was 1-3 pings an hour during busy times and every hour or few during slow times

if i toggle on x or eats to get a healthy dose of laughs it will ping me every minute, after 15 minutes of screenshots, laughter, bowl hits with zero intention of driving it turns to disgust & hatred, then i toggle xl only back on where instead of it being 90+% human trafficking attempts its on 50% human trafficking attempts


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I'd assume that someone who uses their POV for Rideshare would be a cleaner option over a Taxi Cab that gets rented out daily. 
Also I think it is safe to assume that the dirty Rideshare cars get phased out via deactivation due to the Rating System.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Pretty much all the cars are spotless inside ... cleanliness has never been at this cleanliness level in the history of Uber/Lyft. Surveys need to be surveyed.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

How would Uber get someone's personal info, anyways???

Yeah, I have trust issues.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

MHR said:


> Same.
> 
> I found it funny the article made this statement, "Though it sounds like those people might want to look into something called a taxi instead."


Yeah the "Author" just has a beef with Uber/Lyft .. the very fact that he posted that Taxis are cleaner is a joke in that that is one of the top things people hate about Taxis, the cars and drivers (no no not all Taxi drivers but boy oh boy there are a lot of "unkempt" taxi drivers out there)

The taxis companies just run the vehicles until the wheels fall off to maximize earnings..it makes me cringe when I hear Uber drivers here on the Forum saying similar .."buy the cheapest POS you can to drive rideshare".

Most Uber/Lyft drivers I believe take pride in their vehicles and keep them well maintained and clean. Yes, I have seen some bad ones like we all have but for the most part everyone care of their vehicles.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Mista T said:


> How would Uber get someone's personal info, anyways???


We give it to them.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I have been considering pax again, surges have been crazy, but I cannot find disinfectant wipes or spray ANYWHERE. 

One would think that companies would have caught up by now, after all this is the "new normal" - right??


----------



## myNAMEismyNAME (Jul 20, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> I have been considering pax again, surges have been crazy, but I cannot find disinfectant wipes or spray ANYWHERE.
> 
> One would think that companies would have caught up by now, after all this is the "new normal" - right??


well you really dont get this from surfaces, so regular armor all scented wipes should do fine theres plenty of those around, pax tend to like the orange scented ones, they actually clean pretty good too...

then sunshine kills it in minutes, which is weird when banning state parks, beaches, camping but then again this whole thing more weird then scary to me appreciate the pua though so go covid go im rooting for it

theyre caught up but typical rich folks gobble it up so they now have cases of it in their badements, pantries, kitchens and might not be gouging but will sell for $1 or few markup on craiglist offer up where they sell out in minutes

now that lysol spray is hard to find so febreeze it is lol

guess you could use bleach but i dont reccomend that on car interior, or some vodka but youd prob get deactivated for smelling like liquor, got some raw sugar hand sanitizer from target, man it smells just like rum but no complaints yet


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

myNAMEismyNAME said:


> well you really dont get this from surfaces, so regular amor all scented wipes should do fine theres plenty of those around, pax tend to like the orange scented ones, they actually clean pretty good too...
> 
> then sunshine kills it in minutes, which is weird when banning state parks, beaches, camping but then again this whole thing more weird then scary to me appreciate the pua though so go covid go im rooting for it
> 
> ...


You can absolutely get it from surfaces. What? &#128514;


----------



## myNAMEismyNAME (Jul 20, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> You can absolutely get it from surfaces. What? &#128514;


Coronaviruses on surfaces and objects naturally die within hours to days. Warmer temperatures and exposure to sunlight will reduce the time the virus survives on surfaces and objects. Normal routine cleaning with soap and water removes germs and dirt from surfaces.

"really dont"

spending 10+ minutes in a confined space breathing the same air is how most get it, anyhoo its a strong flu if that if youre not old or weak

survival of the fittests evolution & all that jazz, only an idiot doesnt think EVERYONE wont get it eventially, just gotta hope ya dont die from it.

im sure youll be first in line for the magical vaccine or wait hours in one for it, me im rolling with the herd coughing on everything

"Based on data from lab studies on Covid-19 and what we know about similar respiratory diseases, it may be possible that a person can get Covid-19 by touching a surface or object that has the virus on it and then touching their own mouth, nose, or possibly their eyes," CDC said, "but this isn't thought to be the main way the virus spreads."


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

And Coronavirus claims another thread! Yikes. Let’s move on folks. How long can we talk about the boogeyman?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> And Coronavirus claims another thread! Yikes. Let's move on folks. How long can we talk about the boogeyman?


The boogeyman is real. It's kind of a big deal worldwide. It's basically wiped out a city the size of San Jose, California thus far. And only a tiny percentage of the world is infected so far...


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

MHR said:


> https://www.thedrive.com/news/35018...rful-of-using-uber-and-lyft-now-maybe-forever
> When last we checked in on the ride-sharing biz's post-virus prognosis, the outlook for Uber stockholders wasn't pretty. In May, surveys found that more than half of Americans were anxious about returning to the back seat of a ride share, and that nearly a quarter planned to swear off ridership entirely. Two months later, things don't look much better, as another pair of surveys have found that a significant proportion of Americans may still never hire a ride share again.
> 
> CarGurus, one of the original surveyors cited in our May story, ran a followup survey in June that asked 779 Americans for their plans regarding transportation during and after the ongoing COVID-19 crisis. It found that 29.7 percent of Americans plan to reduce their usage of ride shares, up from 28 percent in April, and that while a small number have backed down on their pledge to cease hiring Ubers entirely, the change is minimal, down to 9.6 percent from April's 10 percent. Of this group of respondents, 58 percent plan to substitute personal vehicle use for ride-sharing, signaling a possible worsening of the U.S.'s traffic problems.
> ...


Fake news


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> The boogeyman is real. It's kind of a big deal worldwide. It's basically wiped out a city the size of San Jose, California thus far. And only a tiny percentage of the world is infected so far...


WE KNOW! This is my point. The virus is bad enough. Constantly being the subject of conversation is even worse.

I come to this forum to try and get away from talking about Covid but you can't escape it unfortunately. Some have a one track mind.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Cdub2k said:


> Also I think it is safe to assume that the dirty Rideshare cars get phased out via deactivation due to the Rating System.


You're joking, right?



Mista T said:


> View attachment 489946
> 
> 
> How would Uber get someone's personal info, anyways???
> ...


Back door into the phone through the app itself.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

REX HAVOC said:


> You're joking, right?


Drivers do get deactivated for having low ratings below 4.6. And people do ding drivers for having dirty cars. Unless I'm mistaken.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

And 75 % of the drivers don't want to drive.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> WE KNOW! This is my point. The virus is bad enough. Constantly being the subject of conversation is even worse.
> 
> I come to this forum to try and get away from talking about Covid but you can't escape it unfortunately. Some have a one track mind.


So the boat is sinking, and you are complaining that people keep bringing up the subject of salt water? 
This virus has radically, RADICALLY, altered the entire Ridehail industry, and you are disappointed that it keeps coming up in a Ridehail forum?
Wonders never cease.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I haven’t been a rideshare passenger or driver in over half a year and I am even less encouraged to change my habits. Nothing against the people soldiering on out there – I’m playing the averages and the averages look pretty bad with how the typical driver or passenger is managing risk. I can do without.

There are plenty of sanitary and safe enough cars out there. I don’t want to get in a car that isn’t. I’ve already been to the shops for necessities and gotten sick. I don’t need to increase my risk. As for driving for money, catch up with me in 6 more months.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

I love this place.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> WE KNOW! This is my point. The virus is bad enough. Constantly being the subject of conversation is even worse.
> 
> I come to this forum to try and get away from talking about Covid but you can't escape it unfortunately. Some have a one track mind.


I hear you.

I was not driving due to another issue that has been going on, decided to download a video game. Just wanted to kill some Nazis. Load screen, a statement about that particular issue.

Can't escape any of this, even to play a game. Everywhere I turn, it's all about those things. It's depressing.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> I hear you. Can't escape any of this, even to play a game. Everywhere I turn, it's all about those things. It's depressing.


Why are people so desperate to run from reality?


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Why are people so desperate to run from reality?


Who's running? There's nowhere to go


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

SleelWheels said:


> Who's running? There's nowhere to go


I read a lot of stuff in this forum. People are running to conspiracy theories, and other strange places in their heads. I didn't mean RUN in the literal sense.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I read a lot of stuff in this forum. People are running to conspiracy theories, and other strange places in their heads. I didn't mean RUN in the literal sense.


Lol, any which way but loose I guess


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> So the boat is sinking, and you are complaining that people keep bringing up the subject of salt water?
> This virus has radically, RADICALLY, altered the entire Ridehail industry, and you are disappointed that it keeps coming up in a Ridehail forum?
> Wonders never cease.


Yes I am. I can understand a month or maybe 2 months but half a year already??? I think its time to move on. The only ones who should be talking about it right now are the experts as they can do something about it. Me and you or anyone on this forum does absolutely no good to bring up Covid. Whats there to talk about. 6 feet. Wear a mask. Simple.

If I was in a boat that was sinking and the guy next to me kept repeating that the boat was sinking. He wouldn't die from drowning but from suffocation.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Why are people so desperate to run from reality?


Endless news cycle. And the fact that I can't shop without the loop regarding social distancing and masks being broadcast overhead.

I have worn a mask during all of this. I get bothered when someone gets too close. My hands are dry from the huge amount of high alcohol concentration hand sanitizer for months.

We get it. The over saturation of this stuff is getting old and depressing.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> I hear you.
> 
> I was not driving due to another issue that has been going on, decided to download a video game. Just wanted to kill some Nazis. Load screen, a statement about that particular issue.
> 
> Can't escape any of this, even to play a game. Everywhere I turn, it's all about those things. It's depressing.


It really is. You just want to have normal interactions and go about your day without constantly having to hear about a damn virus. We know its out there. Whats else is there to talk about. We all just speculate anyways. Some people will spend there entire 2020 talking about a virus they most likely will not get.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> It really is. You just want to have normal interactions and go about your day without constantly having to hear about a damn virus. We know its out there. Whats else is there to talk about. We all just speculate anyways. Some people will spend there entire 2020 talking about a virus they most likely will not get.


I think at the end of the day we need to show each other some compassion here, this virus is going down in the history books. We're living through history right now in real time together so let's not argue through this crap, especially as rideshare drivers, as that isn't bad enough?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SleelWheels said:


> I think at the end of the day we need to show each other some compassion here, this virus is going down in the history books. We're living through history right now in real time together so let's not argue through this crap, especially as rideshare drivers, as that isn't bad enough?


Absolutely agree.


----------



## Uber20hr (Nov 6, 2019)

When the election ends, then the masks come off


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Uber knew this survey was coming out and they believe it's true.

That's why they've been advertising that they are pivoting to food delivery.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Afraid? Nonsense. I’ve had more business than I can handle these past few months.


----------



## myNAMEismyNAME (Jul 20, 2020)

Karen Stein said:


> Afraid? Nonsense. I've had more business than I can handle these past few months.


im xl only so its always been 1-3 pings an hour and sometimes hours between pings, if i turn on x or eats it pings me every minute no lie i cant toggle back to xl only without accidently accepting some desperates attempt to get a ride, they so cheap & desperate for a ride they cant figure out try xl as its a 1980s cab rate and less likely to get cancelled but theyll try for that 1970s cab rate for hours lmao

the demand is definitly there

im usually the only xl driver for hours, then it might be a few pop up, the x time went from 5 minutes to 13+ on the rider app most of the days which we all knows means 20+ with cancels & ghost cars

hasnt been since 2015 that ive been able to knock out $800+ weeks so easy on top of pua & unemployment covids been a blessing $2000 weeks and idgaf they keeping everyone in the dark about stimulus while millionaires, billionaires getting bonuses & bailouts for laying off & declaring nankrupcy, so im stacking, cant even get human at irs to get direct deposit too, the sba keeps me on hold hours every week telling me call back next week after lying about something when i applied in early april, while people who applied last month were aproved in a week like why isnt there a fifo que where those who filed first get priority? its all evil fraud at this point favoring big business they want all the old poor brown people to die, you couldnt design a more inefficient system for people with zero human support


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> I can understand a month or maybe 2 months but half a year already??? I think its time to move on. The only ones who should be talking about it right now are the experts as they can do something about it. Me and you or anyone on this forum does absolutely no good to bring up Covid. Whats there to talk about. 6 feet. Wear a mask. Simple.
> If I was in a boat that was sinking and the guy next to me kept repeating that the boat was sinking. He wouldn't die from drowning but from suffocation.


People have been talking about the KARDASHIANS for a decade. I think it is foolish to dictate what people SHOULD be talking about. People talk about what is important to them, affects their lives, or piques their interests or desires or fears.

I agree with you on one thing, people are terrible at personal risk assessment.



Benjamin M said:


> Endless news cycle. And the fact that I can't shop without the loop regarding social distancing and masks being broadcast overhead.
> I have worn a mask during all of this. I get bothered when someone gets too close. My hands are dry from the huge amount of high alcohol concentration hand sanitizer for months.
> We get it. The over saturation of this stuff is getting old and depressing.


You can't even SHOP without...!!!! This is the most American thing I've heard all day.
Also, you can save your skin by using soap an water instead of hand sanitizer when the former is available. Hand Sanitizer is really only when you are on the go and don't have access to a sink/washroom.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

The under 25 crowd is not afraid. It's hard enough to get that age demographic to wear masks. Everyone else will just need to toughen up and deal with it or walk or ride a bike.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

REX HAVOC said:


> The under 25 crowd is not afraid. It's hard enough to get that age demographic to wear masks.


Agreed on this. In my market (TORONTO, Canada), mask wearing has been normalized to the point where it is barely an issue, 99% of passengers now have one on their person, all I have to do is offer a gentle reminder to dig it out of their purse or pocket.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

REX HAVOC said:


> The under 25 crowd is not afraid. It's hard enough to get that age demographic to wear masks. Everyone else will just need to toughen up and deal with it or walk or ride a bike.


They are the reason we were unable to resolve this pandemic in six weeks of in-home quarantining. Every death after June 1st is on their heads.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

REX HAVOC said:


> The under 25 crowd is not afraid. It's hard enough to get that age demographic to wear masks.





SpinalCabbage said:


> They are the reason we were unable to resolve this pandemic in six weeks of in-home quarantining. Every death after June 1st is on their heads.


Granted this is anecdotal evidence, but from what I've seen first-hand it's been older people who've been having the most issues with mask-wearing, either by refusing to wear them or wearing them incorrectly (under the nose being most common).


----------



## livery_dude (Jan 31, 2020)

MHR said:


> https://www.thedrive.com/news/35018...rful-of-using-uber-and-lyft-now-maybe-forever
> When last we checked in on the ride-sharing biz's post-virus prognosis, the outlook for Uber stockholders wasn't pretty. In May, surveys found that more than half of Americans were anxious about returning to the back seat of a ride share, and that nearly a quarter planned to swear off ridership entirely. Two months later, things don't look much better, as another pair of surveys have found that a significant proportion of Americans may still never hire a ride share again.
> 
> CarGurus, one of the original surveyors cited in our May story, ran a followup survey in June that asked 779 Americans for their plans regarding transportation during and after the ongoing COVID-19 crisis. It found that 29.7 percent of Americans plan to reduce their usage of ride shares, up from 28 percent in April, and that while a small number have backed down on their pledge to cease hiring Ubers entirely, the change is minimal, down to 9.6 percent from April's 10 percent. Of this group of respondents, 58 percent plan to substitute personal vehicle use for ride-sharing, signaling a possible worsening of the U.S.'s traffic problems.
> ...


That's funny.....because 100% of the riders I pick up are comfortable using rideshare. Useless stats......go back to watching the news and waiting for the sky to fall


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

livery_dude said:


> That's funny.....because 100% of the riders I pick up are comfortable using rideshare. Useless stats......go back to watching the news and waiting for the sky to fall


0% of rideshare cars in my city have had me as a passenger lately. &#128517;

I've been paying for delivery and shopping online more than usual, though.


----------



## 10Expedia (Jul 23, 2020)

Karen Stein said:


> Afraid? Nonsense. I've had more business than I can handle these past few months.


Same here. Stacked pings,
Young, Old
no fear, everyone is doing their
Civic Duty wearing a mask &#128567;

I suspect some drivers are attempting to rationalize
Not Working. Polls and Surveys are worthless since
MOST don't answer Unknown caller rings.

Only Group answering the phone &#128241; and taking the polls are
Stay @ Home Uber Drivers &#128514; &#129315;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MHR said:


> https://www.thedrive.com/news/35018...rful-of-using-uber-and-lyft-now-maybe-forever
> When last we checked in on the ride-sharing biz's post-virus prognosis, the outlook for Uber stockholders wasn't pretty. In May, surveys found that more than half of Americans were anxious about returning to the back seat of a ride share, and that nearly a quarter planned to swear off ridership entirely. Two months later, things don't look much better, as another pair of surveys have found that a significant proportion of Americans may still never hire a ride share again.
> 
> CarGurus, one of the original surveyors cited in our May story, ran a followup survey in June that asked 779 Americans for their plans regarding transportation during and after the ongoing COVID-19 crisis. It found that 29.7 percent of Americans plan to reduce their usage of ride shares, up from 28 percent in April, and that while a small number have backed down on their pledge to cease hiring Ubers entirely, the change is minimal, down to 9.6 percent from April's 10 percent. Of this group of respondents, 58 percent plan to substitute personal vehicle use for ride-sharing, signaling a possible worsening of the U.S.'s traffic problems.
> ...


IM ANXIOUS ABOUT RETURNING TO THE FRONT SEAT !!!

ILL JUST DELIVER PIZZA TILL THE PLAGUE DISSIPATES . . .


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

Why are people still scared of using rideshare? Obvious really. The standard of service. The thought of giving money to Travis, Dara etc. That's why real taxi companies are still surviving. Rideshare has already reached it's maximum size, is not growing any more, is still running at ridiculous losses, and they have not been able to run their competitors off the road as yet. What happened to the driverless cars which were just around the corner? Rideshare is bullshit based on bullshit, using suckers to drive, and suckers to be passengers, and suckers to buy shares. All to grossly enrich a few people.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> I have been considering pax again, surges have been crazy, but I cannot find disinfectant wipes or spray ANYWHERE.
> 
> One would think that companies would have caught up by now, after all this is the "new normal" - right??


Try smaller stores, convenience stores, hardware stores or office supply stores ... they all have disinfectant spray & wipes in my area



Cdub2k said:


> Drivers do get deactivated for having low ratings below 4.6. And people do ding drivers for having dirty cars. Unless I'm mistaken.


Not all drivers below 4.6 are getting deactivated ... I know someone still rolling around with a 4.4 rating



simont23 said:


> Why are people still scared of using rideshare? Obvious really. The standard of service. The thought of giving money to Travis, Dara etc. That's why real taxi companies are still surviving. Rideshare has already reached it's maximum size, is not growing any more, is still running at ridiculous losses, and they have not been able to run their competitors off the road as yet. What happened to the driverless cars which were just around the corner? Rideshare is bullshit based on bullshit, using suckers to drive, and suckers to be passengers, and suckers to buy shares. All to grossly enrich a few people.


True that rideshare has reached its maximum in many regards and both Uber & Lyft are overvalued. Additionally, several smaller rideshare companies have permanently closed their platform in the past 6 months - specifically - Juno (NYC), Gett (NYC), and RideAustin (TX). That said, taxis will never disappear off the landscape because some people don't have smartphones and/or credit cards so they can only use taxis or other public transportation. But you're also right that rideshare grossly enriches very few people.


----------



## Norm22 (Feb 10, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> It really is. You just want to have normal interactions and go about your day without constantly having to hear about a damn virus. We know its out there. Whats else is there to talk about. We all just speculate anyways. Some people will spend there entire 2020 talking about a virus they most likely will not get.


Whats up CJ? You still driving? I have had the best three months of summer so far. Hope all is well.



10Expedia said:


> Same here. Stacked pings,
> Young, Old
> no fear, everyone is doing their
> Civic Duty wearing a mask &#128567;
> ...


Same here, have to shut off to catch a break, pee, etc.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> And Coronavirus claims another thread! Yikes. Let's move on folks. How long can we talk about the boogeyman?


I give it another six months. Minimum!!


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Norm22 said:


> Whats up CJ? You still driving? I have had the best three months of summer so far. Hope all is well.
> 
> 
> Same here, have to shut off to catch a break, pee, etc.


Hey whats up friend. Your the one I gave that ride up to I wanna say palm desert area?? Correct me if Im wrong?

Im doing great! Thanks for asking..family and friends are all healthy and in good standings so couldnt ask for much more. Work has been great as well. Still driving full time with no complaints.

I hope all is well with you too. Its funny it took me a second to remember your username and then it clicked. Wish the best for you and thank you again you were very generous and good company.



goneubering said:


> I give it another six months. Minimum!!


I hope so. The subject is just a major drag and never fun to talk about. I guess it would be silly just to expect everyone to move on to another conversation. Your probably right though Im sure 6 months we will hear it alot less and then when they do have a cure it will be talked about in past tense.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Agreed on this. In my market (TORONTO, Canada), mask wearing has been normalized to the point where it is barely an issue, 99% of passengers now have one on their person, all I have to do is offer a gentle reminder to dig it out of their purse or pocket.


I did see some scarves and other makeshift masks. Those pax were a no-go.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

MHR said:


> https://www.thedrive.com/news/35018...rful-of-using-uber-and-lyft-now-maybe-forever
> When last we checked in on the ride-sharing biz's post-virus prognosis, the outlook for Uber stockholders wasn't pretty. In May, surveys found that more than half of Americans were anxious about returning to the back seat of a ride share, and that nearly a quarter planned to swear off ridership entirely. Two months later, things don't look much better, as another pair of surveys have found that a significant proportion of Americans may still never hire a ride share again.
> 
> CarGurus, one of the original surveyors cited in our May story, ran a followup survey in June that asked 779 Americans for their plans regarding transportation during and after the ongoing COVID-19 crisis. It found that 29.7 percent of Americans plan to reduce their usage of ride shares, up from 28 percent in April, and that while a small number have backed down on their pledge to cease hiring Ubers entirely, the change is minimal, down to 9.6 percent from April's 10 percent. Of this group of respondents, 58 percent plan to substitute personal vehicle use for ride-sharing, signaling a possible worsening of the U.S.'s traffic problems.
> ...


How would rideshare being used less worsen traffic? Why does anyone still think rideshare helps traffic?



CJfrom619 said:


> And Coronavirus claims another thread! Yikes. Let's move on folks. How long can we talk about the boogeyman?


The thread is ABOUT COVID-19s effect on rideshare so how has the thread been hijacked?


----------



## rondog2400 (Jul 28, 2019)

mbd said:


> Pretty much all the cars are spotless inside ... cleanliness has never been at this cleanliness level in the history of Uber/Lyft. Surveys need to be surveyed.


Not the car I'm renting it's all stained inside on seats. I had to invest in seat covers that dont fit right, but its better than sitting on stains.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

myNAMEismyNAME said:


> Coronaviruses on surfaces and objects naturally die within hours to days. Warmer temperatures and exposure to sunlight will reduce the time the virus survives on surfaces and objects. Normal routine cleaning with soap and water removes germs and dirt from surfaces.
> 
> "really dont"
> 
> ...


Is your training in Epidemiology or do you have a medical degree? Or do you have training as a PA or nurse?

Even the majority of medical professionals acknowledge they don't know enough about the virus. In my state, a person was diagnosed a 2nd time with the virus, more than 3 months after first testing positive. That person now has different symptoms.


----------

